# DTG all over print?



## loppinoi (May 1, 2010)

My design looks something like this.

Alexander McQueen : BROKEN PROCELAIN LONG SLEEVE SKULL T-SHIRT

I want the design to be printed on fabric and than sawed together.
I saw sublimation t-shirt once at my printer and the color looked faded and cheap. So I was suggested DTG printing. 

But I don't know if you can print all over with DTG.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

As I mentioned in the other thread it can't be done just like the shirt in the thread you posted. DTG works on flat items. So even if you had a dtg printer that printed large enough to print the front half of the shirt body and sleeves, you would still not be able to wrap the design around on the back half. You would almost always see the part on the side where the two prints are. DTG printing does not go 360 degrees around the shirt.

This shirt was almost guaranteed to be printed on rolls of fabric and sewn together. The way the collar was printed on the inside of the shirt helps shows this.

Mark


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

loppinoi said:


> My design looks something like this.
> 
> Alexander McQueen : BROKEN PROCELAIN LONG SLEEVE SKULL T-SHIRT
> 
> ...


Sublimation will only look faded if your using a blend of poly and cotton but if it's a 100% poly material it will look bright. DTG ink wont be that bright even if it's 100% cotton unless you print it twice and you will be limited on size. Here is a piece I printed but I had to print two sections and you can see where it overlapped. Sorry about the quality only pic I have.


----------



## Ashton3888 (Aug 7, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> As I mentioned in the other thread it can't be done just like the shirt in the thread you posted. DTG works on flat items. So even if you had a dtg printer that printed large enough to print the front half of the shirt body and sleeves, you would still not be able to wrap the design around on the back half. You would almost always see the part on the side where the two prints are. DTG printing does not go 360 degrees around the shirt.
> 
> This shirt was almost guaranteed to be printed on rolls of fabric and sewn together. The way the collar was printed on the inside of the shirt helps shows this.
> 
> Mark




Any Idea where I could find someone who does what you mentioned?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Do a search for dye sub cut and sew in Google for your area. You might even try a search for cut and sew in this forum. If you don't find someone, send me a PM and I can refer you to someone in SoCAL.

Mark


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> Do a search for dye sub cut and sew in Google for your area.


Mark- It does say its 100% cotton so what options for all over print with 100% cotton? I haven't seen a printer that prints cut and sew on 100% cotton. Just curious?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Correct. I did not see that. Actually, Kornit just released a roll printer. So that is something that the O.P. could look into. Here is the link - Kornit Digital Allegro Roll-to-Roll Prnter. I still believe that the shirt was done via cut and sew.

Mark


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> I still believe that the shirt was done via cut and sew.


I totally agree that it was cut and sew..for 500$ maybe by hand? 
 Just noticed the 100% cotton, cause by the first glance of it, it looks like a polyester motorcross jersey.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

There are a number of roll to roll printers that print on cotton. The inks we currently use for direct to garment have evolved from the inks used in direct to fabric. I was at the ITMA show in the fall of 2005 and there were a number of direct to fabric printers printing both sublimation and pigmented inks to fabric back then. My understadning is that a large percentage of these are located in Asia.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Don, I was at FESPA in Orlando didn't see anything ..just was curious what was out there


----------

